# problem with video controller(VGA compatiable)



## samdot (Jun 29, 2009)

*problem with video controller(VGA compatiable)/ VIDEO CARD*

ive been playin an online game called rohan online and i never had any problems with it. because of unsafe seraching on the web ive been a victim and many viruses so ive had my dell dimension 5150c rebooted about 3 times in the last 3 years. i use windows xp professional.

recently when i bought a new hard drive. before i had a maxator and now i have western digital. so know i installed the game and an error message comes up " create device failed--8876086a". on the game forums they have tried to find a solution but they just tell me to reinstall it game but ive done that 10 times.

also ive found something different on my computer. when i go to device manager and the i go to other device there are 3 yellow questions marks. modem device on high definition audio bus, video controller and video controller (VGA compatible) . could this be affecting my video card


my video card model is ATI. also i have downloaded driver detective and it tells me that my system resolution and my video card is 0x0. im sure this is a problem


----------



## samdot (Jun 29, 2009)

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 7/1/2009, 00:40:30
Machine name: LAM-PC
Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 3 (2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.090206-1234)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Dell Inc. 
System Model: Dell DXC051 
BIOS: Phoenix ROM BIOS PLUS Version 1.10 A03
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.00GHz (2 CPUs)
Memory: 1022MB RAM
Page File: 713MB used, 1747MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.5512 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: The system is using the generic video driver. Please install video driver provided by the hardware manufacturer. Direct3D functionality not available. You should verify that the driver is a final version from the hardware manufacturer.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: 
Manufacturer: 
Chip type: 
DAC type: 
Device Key: Enum\
Display Memory: n/a
Current Mode: 1024 x 768 (32 bit) (1Hz)
Monitor: 
Monitor Max Res: 
Driver Name: vga.dll
Driver Version: 5.01.2600.0000 (English)
DDI Version: unknown
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 4/14/2008 13:00:00, 9344 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: vga.sys
Mini VDD Date: 4/14/2008 13:00:00, 20992 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B70EE0-4340-11CF-B063-282AAEC2C835}
Vendor ID: 0x0000
 Device ID: 0x0000
SubSys ID: 0x00000000
Revision ID: 0x0000
Revision ID: 0x0000
Video Accel: 
Deinterlace Caps: n/a
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Not Available
D3D Status: Not Available
AGP Status: Not Available
DDraw Test Result: Not run
D3D7 Test Result: Not run
D3D8 Test Result: Not run
D3D9 Test Result: Not run


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You need to install the video drivers and modem drivers.
What Model Dell?


----------



## samdot (Jun 29, 2009)

dell dimension 5150c

windows xp professional sp3


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It could be ATI or Intel Video if you know which get the driver here> http://support.dell.com/support/dow...atid=&impid=&SystemID=XPS/DIMENSION 200/5150C

If your not sure we'll need the Dev and Ven numbers from device manager.

In the Device Manager, Right click on My Computer, Select Properties, On the Hardware Tab click on Device Manager, Right Click on the error (Yellow Question mark), Then on Properties, Then on the Details Tab.
A window will open and under Device Instance ID it will list the DEV/VEN#.

Do this for each yellow question mark.


----------



## samdot (Jun 29, 2009)

im downloading this driver:ATI 128MB Radeon X600 SE

if it does not solve the problem ill download some different ones


----------



## samdot (Jun 29, 2009)

when i installed the ATI 128MB Radeon X600 SE driver i didnt see yellow question marks on the video controller and video vga compatiable and i had a display adapter section added. But when i restarted my computer i couldnt get to the sign in section were u log in, my screen was jus black. so i kept on restarting it but there was no change so i went to safe mode and unistalled that driver and know the screen is back but i have the yellow question marks back and still cant play any games  

someone help


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Get us the dev and ven numbers as described above.
Also check the rear of the pc do you have 2 video ports where a monitor could be connected or 1?


----------



## adrianparke2002 (Jun 4, 2009)

u were attacked by a virus i can see from that and or your video card is going out

>> wipe xp reinstall <<

also dells have horrible airflow to keep anything cool


----------



## samdot (Jun 29, 2009)

video controller CI\VEN_1002&DEV_5B62&SUBSSYS__0F021002&REV_00\4&1603E009&0&0008

video controller (vga compataible)CI\VEN_1002&DEV_5B72&SUBSYS_0F031002&REV_00\4&1603E009&0&0108

I dont know if this is wat u wanted but this is wat it says under the device instance id in the details section.

also ive just installed the ATI Radeon X300/X550/X1050 Series and my computer screen didnt go black so i restart my computer and the screen is working but i i try and start the game the screen goes black. so i have disabled the display adapter and the screen is working but not any games

lastly when i go on my display properties it says " [default monitor] on "


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That is a ATI X600 series card.
Try the ATI driver from here> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownlo...px?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.19&lang=English


----------



## samdot (Jun 29, 2009)

also i have 2 video ports for my monitor but i usually use one. also when i switch on my computer when the DELL symbol comes up its all distorted and and not clear to read but when i just put both of the cables in ports the DELL symbol is clear but then a message comes up sayin i need a video adapter and it says my winows and been halted


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Where are the 2 ports your hooking to right next to each other or one is near the network and usb ports and the other is in an expansion bay in the center of the PC?


----------



## samdot (Jun 29, 2009)

right next to each other


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try installing the Intel Chipset driver, and the Sigmatel HD audio, then the original Dell video driver. http://support.dell.com/support/dow...atid=&impid=&SystemID=XPS/DIMENSION 200/5150C


----------



## samdot (Jun 29, 2009)

ok ill try


----------



## samdot (Jun 29, 2009)

sorry i havee not replied in a long time, im jus too pi**ed off with my computer its summer holidays and i cant play any games  .

i recently put in my video adapter but it did not make a diference pls help


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Put in the Video Adapter? the driver or the actual Video Card?

Go into Device Manager and look for yellow question marks.

To open Device Manager

Go to Start > Right Click on My Computer select Properties from the list> Select the Hardware Tab> Click on the Device Manager Button


----------



## samdot (Jun 29, 2009)

yh i put in the video adapter and ive enabled the display adtapters but none of my games work. the video adapter for my video cable because i got 2 ports for my monitor


----------



## samdot (Jun 29, 2009)

ive only got one yellow question mark now its for "modem device on high definition audio bus"


and also now there is a new tab in the device manager called monitors and under that is"Dell 1704FPT (Analog)

but i had to disable my display adapter cuz when i go on the game the resolution goes very big and the colours go all fuzzy and distorted


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If you have both VGA(blue) and DVI(White) use the DVI output.
Does the game have settings for the video resolution?
If not Enable the display adapter and reinstall the game.


----------



## samdot (Jun 29, 2009)

yes the game deos. ok ill reinstall the game and enable display adapters


----------

